# One arm farmers carry



## bugman (Mar 24, 2016)

So I'm bored as shit not being to train my upper body.    i tried the farmers carry today with one arm.    can anyone explain why i would give out of breath so quickly like that?   I've been able to keep up with a decent cardio routine and this just seemed to drain me more than usual.   i'm wondering if its just the mechanics of the body or has my endurance really dropped that much?


----------



## Milo (Mar 24, 2016)

They're called Briefcases.
Ed Coan would do them with barbells. You get tired more quickly because your core has to work a lot harder. With two, they balance each other out. With one, you have to use your obliques to stabilize yourself.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 24, 2016)

This movement is crushing to me. I would do them but would end up getting sharp pains in my back after awhile almost like cramping . I stick to two hands its great cardio and great for the grip


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been doing the ed coan way since I saw him do them and they are brutal. Lol. One are at a time you need to have your entire body tight.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been doing something similar (dunno if they are brief cases or not) where you just hold the bar with 135 on it. I do it to big grip for deads. It's hard af to hold for more than 30 seconds and it deff hits obliques


----------

